# Femoral Vein Hemodialysis Catheter Placement Code



## XALDARA (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone please shed some light on this problem??  My doc is placing a catheter for hemodialysis in the femoral vein.  

"The right groin was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion.  using 1% lidocaine, the skin was anesthetized locally above the femoral vein.  Using an introducer needle, the femoral vein was accessed and a guide wire was advanced into the introducer needle.  The needle was taken out and the hemodialysis catheter was put over the guide wire after a nick was made into the insertion site.  This technique was done by a Seldinger fashion.  The guide wire was then withdrawn.  Good flush and good draw was seen from both ports.  Then 1.2 mL of heparin was introduced into each port and the catheter was secured to the skin with 2-0 nylon suture.  Tegaderm was applied.  The patient tolerated the procedure well."

The description of the procedure, to me, appears to be the same as a PICC line, but he's complaining that code is wrong.....

Any ideas, advice, suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## dpumford (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello!  You need to look at code 36556 for non tunnel  central venous access device.  If he does a tunneled device look at the code 36558.  Hope this leads you into the right direction!


----------

